# The OFFICIAL Dekiti Tirsia Siradas website.



## kaliace (Dec 2, 2004)

Hello, 



I have been asked to let everyone know of the official website of Grand Master Jerson Tortal and Master Jerson Tortal Jr. Please bookmark this site for all announcements of training and the tour dates. This also has the only certified list of instructors directly appointed by Grand Master Jerson Tortal. 



www.dekititirsiasiradas.org



Respectfully, 

Michael G Olive


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

Michael,

I like the looks of the site. Please this is not a negative comment, the picture below the fire icon on the left, does not load in any of the pages be it the main or the sub pages. I mention this so you may fix the link.

Otherwise I really like the pictures and the site. 

Thank you for sharing.

 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 2, 2004)

Good site, very informative! 

Paul Janulis


----------



## kaliace (Dec 2, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Michael,
> 
> I like the looks of the site. Please this is not a negative comment, the picture below the fire icon on the left, does not load in any of the pages be it the main or the sub pages. I mention this so you may fix the link.
> 
> ...


Mr. Parsons, 



No worries. The Site is being constructed and fine tuned buy one of Master Jersons students in the Philippines. I will pass the word on. They have plans for more interactive clips and photographs. 



Respectfully, 

Michael G Olive


----------



## getgoin (Dec 2, 2004)

Nice site. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 2, 2004)

I enloyed viewing the site. Keep up the good work on it.
I willbe looking at it every so often and hope that continued updates are made.


----------



## Airyu@hotmail.com (Dec 6, 2004)

Hello Michael,

Good job on the website. Please give my best to GM and Master Tortal.

Gumagalang
Guro Steve L.

www.Bujinkandojo.net


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2005)

I was fortunate enough to have a semi-private lesson with GM Tortal this morning (just Mike Snow and me). It was really good--I feel like I'm finally getting the hang of it and seeing the connections in this system.

As usual, it was a pleasure to sit and chat with him about things in the Philippines. We're very fortunate that he's willing to come to a tiny town like Terre Haute!


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 21, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I was fortunate enough to have a semi-private lesson with GM Tortal this morning (just Mike Snow and me). It was really good--I feel like I'm finally getting the hang of it and seeing the connections in this system.
> 
> As usual, it was a pleasure to sit and chat with him about things in the Philippines. We're very fortunate that he's willing to come to a tiny town like Terre Haute!



How often is he here in the states?


----------



## arnisador (Mar 21, 2005)

I don't know...several times in the past year. I know he visits here, Missouri, South Carolina...he's in Indiana now, at the Wetoskey Academy (I think?).


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2006)

He's visiting there again before too long. (Dan Inosanto is there next week, I think.) Mr. Tortal will be hanging out in Terre Haute prior to heading there, which is good news for me!

Tomorrow he leaves for Chicago. Today he held a seminar in Evansville, IN; I posted a review of it here.


----------



## Carol (Sep 10, 2006)

Tulisan said:


> How often is he here in the states?


 
Quite often.  He has relatives that live in the States.


----------

